# AIO-Wakü Airflow im Gehäuse



## DooNeo (19. März 2020)

*AIO-Wakü Airflow im Gehäuse*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei meine erste AIO zu installieren ich würde gerne mal wissen wollen wie der Lüfter der AIO zu montieren ist.

Nach innen blassend von vorne.
Oder
Nach außen raus von oben im Gehäuse.

Gehäuse ist: lian Li 666
AIO: DeepCool Gammaxx L360 V2 RGB

Mfg dooneo


----------



## OriginalTombo (19. März 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wakü Airflow im Gehäuse*

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist die beste Option, den Radiator vorne am Gehäuse zu montieren und das so dass die Lüfter Luft von außen ziehen.
Da sollten dann aber am besten auch Gehäuselüfter die warme Luft wieder aus dem Gehäuse rausziehen.

In meinem Fall konnte ich ihn nur oben montieren. Wenn oben, dann so, dass die Luft aus dem Gehäuse nach außen geblasen wird. 
Dabei sollten dann aber auch Gehäuselüfter an der Front genügend Frischluft in das Gehäuse ziehen.

Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Video noch besser weiter: YouTube


----------



## Sinusspass (19. März 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wakü Airflow im Gehäuse*

Der große Nachteil, wenn man die Radiatorlüfter einblasend verbaut ist, dass die Grafikkarte dann wärmere Luft abbekommt. Mit einer 360er Aio lassen sich die meisten Prozessoren kühl und halbwegs leise betreiben, Grafikkarten sind unter Last viel lauter. Einblasend ist zwar an sich die bessere Lösung, aber nicht, wenn darunter die Grafikkarte und damit die Gesamtlautstärke leidet. Wenn dein System über keine leistungsstarke Karte verfügt, ist das natürlich egal, aber bei einem Gamingsystem mit 200+W Grafikkarte sollte der Schwerpunkt auch auf der Grafikkarte liegen und es sollte daher kein Radiator in der Frischluftversorgung hängen. Da dein Gehäuse anscheinend über mehrere Kammern verfügt, kannst du die Aio ja oben einblasend verbauen und über zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter und den Hecklüfter die Abluft loswerden.


----------



## OriginalTombo (19. März 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wakü Airflow im Gehäuse*

Ob von vorne oder von oben einblasend kommt doch am Ende auf das Gleiche hinaus, warme Luft im Case für die Grafikkarte? 
Hätte jetzt gesagt bei starker GPU sollte man den Radiator oben ausblasend einbauen und 2-3 Front Gehäuselüfter einbauen


----------



## IICARUS (19. März 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wakü Airflow im Gehäuse*

Nein, weil wenn von oben warme Luft rein kommt liegt der Luftstrom näher am hinterem Lüfter dran und muss nicht wie vorne zwangsläufig an der Grafikkarte dran vorbei. Wir haben auf diese Weiße auch eine AIO in einem Rechner verbaut und durch die Lüfter vorne bekommt die Grafikkarte weiterhin ausreichend frische Luft aus dem Raum und der Prozessor durch den Radiator der von oben rein führt. Der hintere Lüfter und die ganzen Luftlöcher an der Rückseite des Gehäuse reichen vollkommen aus um die warme Luft abzuführen.

Vorteil daran ist auch das mehr rein geführt wird und so kein Unterdruck ensteht wo aus allen Ritzen ungefilterte Luft mit Staub rein gesaugt wird. Die selbe Methode habe ich bei meiner custom Wakü auch verbaut und ich muss sehr selten Staub wischen und richtig dick den Staub habe ich seit 3 Jahren seitdem alles so verbaut ist nicht mehr im Rechner gehabt. 

Als ich vor 3 Jahren meine Grafikkarte noch nicht auf Wasser umgebaut hatte erreichte meine Grafikkarte  nachdem ich vorne ein Radiator verbaute ca. 5-7°C schlechtere Temperaturen als zuvor.


----------



## OriginalTombo (19. März 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wakü Airflow im Gehäuse*

Okay, macht Sinn. Habe bei mir den hinteren Caselüfter demontiert,deswegen die Annahme


----------



## DooNeo (19. März 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wakü Airflow im Gehäuse*

Also wäre am besten von vorne 2 reinblassend und die AIO oben rausblassend und eine Lüfter hinten auch noch rausblassend.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. März 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wakü Airflow im Gehäuse*

Lass die Aio ruhig oben einblasen, das bekommt der hintere Lüfter schon alles weg.


----------



## IICARUS (19. März 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wakü Airflow im Gehäuse*

Das sind hier auch nur Empfehlungen auf etwaige eigene Erfahrungen. Natürlich kanst du das ganze für dich austesten womit du das beste Ergebnis erreichst.


----------



## DooNeo (19. März 2020)

*AW: AIO-Wakü Airflow im Gehäuse*

Okey vielen Dank euch ich werde die ganze Sache mal testen.


----------

